# Blackberry Pearl Pda Thingy



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,spent some time looking at the above in the o2 shop the other night,has anybody any experience of them? how fast is the internet feature etc?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't got a Blackberry, but on my HP ipaq the internet is pretty quick


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just got one, very pleased with it, the e-mail function is excellent and you can read attachments up to a certain size. Internet is quite quick however as with all mobile internet you will find that complex web pages dont always load correctly.

I am really pleased with mine, although my main motivation was e-mail.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jot,what mb are you running yours at?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Jot,what mb are you running yours at?


huh


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoT said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > Jot,what mb are you running yours at?
> ...










,my thoughts exactly,apparently its something you have to pay for in varying degrees for some reason,my eyes glazed over when the salesman started to waffle on with the tech spec etc and i probably got the wrong end of the stick


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > thorpey69 said:
> ...


Ok I think I know, there is a memory card thingy under the SIM, no idea what size mine is, I suspect it is probably the lowest as I didn't get it upgraded


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

are you sure your not talking about the size of your connection? either the speed (bandwidth) or the amount you are allowed to download before they throttle your connection?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> are you sure your not talking about the size of your connection? either the speed (bandwidth) or the amount you are allowed to download before they throttle your connection?


I have no idea


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Have bought one anyway,it doesnt work at the moment because it can take up to 24hours apparently to connect to the network







,looks shiny anyway,shiny things make me happy


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Much better for you than this kind of pearl


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

limey said:


> Much better for you than this kind of pearl


I clicked that link


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > Much better for you than this kind of pearl
> ...


Me top - out of curiosity - seeing as Thorpey did................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Never thought of a Blackberry. Just went for an expensive smartphone I have wanted for ages. Not bad though. Got a memory card with Snatch & Layer Cake with it


----------

